# Hi all again



## baharmic (Apr 5, 2007)

ok so if you read my last post or not
i decided to buy the extreme power finally after all you said that helped a lot, i want to buy it tomorrow,
now i need to decide where to buy it from.
what do you think about cbike.com are there really the best price,
i am thinking about them or wrenchscience.com do you know anything about them.
R&A are too expensive.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Maestro...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maestro or Bellatisport. Those are the two best I could find. I bought my Cristallo from Bellatisport and had zero problems. I am planning on buying a C50 from Maestro because I want an older paint job on it. Every once in a while you can find some Colnago frames on sale at Total Cycling or cbike if they are last year's model, but since the Extreme Power is a new model it will not be on sale. Cbike has a pretty good sale going right now on C50's but they don't have anything in my size. Total cycling had a great sale going a couple of months ago, but no C50 in my size with a paint job I could stomach.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Baharmic,
Definately give Mike Perry a ring at Maestro. I bought a C50 off him two years ago and i'm just after ordering a Dream HP from him. He was way cheapier than any Colnago dealer here in Ireland.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I bought my Cristallo from Bellatisport and had zero problems.


How long did it take to receive your Cristallo? I just ordered a Cristallo from Bellatisport last week and was quoted 6-8 weeks. He has the best prices I've seen on the Cristallo.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, I ordered it in the middle of August, and the Colnago factory is closed in August for vacation, so it took 9 weeks for me to receive it. Mr. Bellati told me that it would take a little longer because the factory was closed, so I kind of expected it. I ended up receiving the frame toward the end of October. However, Mr. Bellati kept me well informed about its status. He told me when Colnago was shipping it to him and he also sent me an e-mail when he shipped it to me, and it only took 3 days to get to me from Switzerland.

I have no idea what the turn around time is for Maestro. Anybody have any ideas on that? How much does a custom (i.e., older) paint job affect the turnaround from Maestro?


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

I ordered a C50 from Maestro in 2006 in the first week of January and got it in June the same year. I did'nt mind waiting as i was getting an older colour and it was what i wanted. But i ordered a Dream HP from Mike Perry again at Maestro and i have a feeling i'm not going to be waiting as long this time. As far as i know european companies, service the Pro teams with frames first, then the American market and then do Europe. I heard this from a well know ex professional here in Ireland. But i stand to be corrected.


----------

